# Tyne and wear reptile association next meeting Sunday 19th June



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

New thread for next months meet.

unless its monsoonal we will get the BBQ out, honest:blush:.

Colubrid show and tell, this should be a good one with a wide variety of snakes to choose from we should get a good cross section of people collections, Jack is bringing his thayers king snake.

so whos bringing what? 

cheers Adam


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

i can't w8 its going to be a good night:2thumb:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

wrxadz said:


> New thread for next months meet.
> 
> unless its monsoonal we will get the BBQ out, honest:blush:.
> 
> ...


I'm gutted tara won't let me take Boiga so i've decided that it's man huff time.:war:

Well that was the case until she explained that rear fanged was going to be an up and coming event and that made me happy again :no1:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

candoia aspera said:


> I'm gutted tara won't let me take Boiga so i've decided that it's man huff time.:war:
> 
> Well that was the case until she explained that rear fanged was going to be an up and coming event and that made me happy again :no1:


save dodge the boiga for another meet mate, im sure you have somthing else weird and wonderful in that collection of yours.


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

Appologises for my absence on Sunday, couldn't make it at the last min! I can bring my milks to the next meet?


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

mackem hiss said:


> Appologises for my absence on Sunday, couldn't make it at the last min! I can bring my milks to the next meet?


yep bring your milks down Barry, if I am correct I think your the only one who keeps milks.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Well me and Chris are off to Hamm this weekend, and although I keep saying I am going to be good, I am pretty sure something shiney and new will make its way into my collection. Knowing me it will be a colubrid so that will be something else to add to my huge list of things I can bring in. Its going to be hard to pick a select few :devil:


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

I will bring some of the kings with me looking forward to it already


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Bump for TAWRA


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

not long to go till the next meeting this weather is not looking good, wonder if we plan a rain party the sun would venture out.:bash:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

wrxadz said:


> not long to go till the next meeting this weather is not looking good, wonder if we plan a rain party the sun would venture out.:bash:


Maybe thats the way to go :bash:

Adam can you put the details of the trip to Doncaster IHS show on this thread please - just in case anyone who is going has forgotten.

See you all next Sunday

Thanks
Tara


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Steve (mispentyouth) and myself will also have details of the forthcoming September Hamm coach trip , Europe's Largest Reptile expo. :2thumb:

See you all on Sunday : victory:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

monitor mad said:


> Steve (mispentyouth) and myself will also have details of the forthcoming September Hamm coach trip , Europe's Largest Reptile expo. :2thumb:
> 
> See you all on Sunday : victory:


That's brill Steve - Hamm is always worth a visit.

I have been working on some other things in the background and hopefully will have some exciting announcements to make at next weeks meeting.


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

i think knight pinkie wanted to say less than a week to go on this thread not the old one. 
so i'll say it instead - 6 sleeps to go until some amazing colubrids come out to play, of course Ant the famous viper boa has thrown a professional wobbler that he can't attend but that's become par for the course


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

ty chris  , i misclicked the wrong thread lol . not long now


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Just a reminder this weeks meeting starts at 5pm - we will be having the BBQ no matter the weather.

This months show and tell is colubrid snakes. Gary said he was bringing some corns down, and myself and Chris will be bringing a selection of our collection down. 

Had enquires from a few new members so looks like we shall be welcoming new faces again :no1:

See you all on Sunday. 

Thanks
Tara


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

tazzyasb said:


> Just a reminder this weeks meeting starts at 5pm - we will be having the BBQ no matter the weather.
> 
> This months show and tell is colubrid snakes. Gary said he was bringing some corns down, and myself and Chris will be bringing a selection of our collection down.
> 
> ...


more new faces :gasp: we really do need a bigger shop.

4 sleeps to go :no1:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok sorry for the delay in posting been a bit busy.

Doncaster info.

due to reduced numbers of people we will not be taking a driver hired coach, i have hired a 12 seat mini bus and i will be doing the driving, i have never been to the Doncaster show before so a day spent driving round Yorkshire looking for the Doncaster Dome is entirely possible:lol2: 

we will be leaving from Team Reptiles at 6.30am, i will be there from 6.00am for people to arrive and take there seats. WE WILL BE LEAVING AT 6.30am don't be late.

as we are not using a coach with a hold all animals will be on the bus with you, i am quite prepared to slightly relax the rules on showing your stuff off on the way home as long as you are sensible about it. 

im not sure how long everyone wants to spend at the show as i have never been and dont how long it will take to see everything some people say 20 mins and other say 3 hours so i will discuss this with anyone in attendance at this Sundays meeting and on the day.

any further questions you may have regarding the Doncaster show please feel free to contact me (wrxadz) or tara (tazzyasb) and we will do our best to answer any questions.

looking forward to this weeks meet, the BBQ will be out and there will be lots of lovely colubrids for us to drool over hope to see you all there.

cheers Adam


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Can I ask , did you fill the 12 seater for the show ?


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

no mate i think there is still a couple of seats left, but this Sundays meet is the last chance for anyone wishing to go and payment must be made in full on Sunday.

really looking forward to it though should be a right laugh and it will be a more relaxed affair now im the driver.:2thumb:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

wrxadz said:


> no mate i think there is still a couple of seats left, but this Sundays meet is the last chance for anyone wishing to go and payment must be made in full on Sunday.
> 
> really looking forward to it though should be a right laugh and it will be a more relaxed affair now im the driver.:2thumb:


I'd love to go m8 , how much is a seat ? but saying that I have to rely on public transport and no way would I get that at like 5am in the morning .


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

hi mate its £14.00 for a seat and you would need to be there buy 6.30 at the latest.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Cheers , I'm quite tempted tbh , would have to find out the buses etc , I dont know how early I would have to set off , but at least an hour before , dont know if the metro runs at that time in the morning , around 5.15 . Have to check it out .


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

no problem mate just keep me posted if you could make it to gateshead metro station by 5.45 ish i would be able to pick you up as i dont live to far from there.


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

gonna be really fun  , just hope no one has stinky farts on the bus!!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Ahh well , not a happy bunny , just checked this morning and the earliest metro sunday morning is 7.12 , so no way I can get up . 

A taxi about 3 year ago quoted me over £20 to team valley , so no doubt that 5.30 am on a sunday will be even more of a rip off 

was just getting excited too :/


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

Bad luck nodders.

One more sleep to go! I'm excited for the colubrids and very excited to reveal the the special anouncement! It's horrible keeping it a secret j-)


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Any special requests for what corns we should bring?
Steve's under the stairs hunting out the big brolly and wellies 
See you all tomorrow


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

michellew said:


> Any special requests for what corns we should bring?
> Steve's under the stairs hunting out the big brolly and wellies
> See you all tomorrow


something pretty:2thumb:

i forgot the town moor is here it always rains when the hoppings is in town:bash: but i suppose its good practice for Glastonbury:whistling2:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Yup, and Wimbledons starting - they're all pretty :flrt: they're corns


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

its the evil gypsies that brings the rain  ooh cant wait to finally see some of michelles corns


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't get excited nowt really special like some folk we know lol :whistling2:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Knight Pinky said:


> its the evil gypsies that brings the rain  ooh cant wait to finally see some of michelles corns


you cant say that you will offend gaz, nah sod it it is the pikeys fault, although we might just get away with this today, i mean no one is gonna get a tan but as long as the buns dont revert back to pastry its a result.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

wrxadz said:


> something pretty:2thumb:
> 
> i forgot the town moor is here it always rains when the hoppings is in town:bash: but i suppose its good practice for Glastonbury:whistling2:


I told you Adam, I will be drinking that much vodka at Glastonbury the weather can do what it wants. I would however like it to stay dry for the bbq :2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

fingers crossed, i think rain is par for the course at glasto


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Will be there tonight , yay


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

great meeting tonight and the burgers where delish thanks Tara, thanks to all who brought colubrids tonight and nice to see yet more new members.

looking forward to Doncaster so i will see you all on Sunday bright and early.


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

some great news tonight and i also enjoyed the show and tell , i dont know if anyone noticed but im not a great fan of snakes but i do enjoy whatching other people getting bit . A great night overall not even a year old and where the second biggest club in britain :2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

*Tyne and Wear IHS Branch*

Thanks to everyone who turned up to tonights meeting. Hope my bbq skills were up to par :2thumb:

We are delighted to now have IHS branch status and from today will be known as Tyne and Wear IHS Branch. As discussed at the meeting this is a great move for the club, and we are looking forward to continuing the success of the club.

Lots of more exciting things in the pipe line, most importantly setting the wheels in motion for a North East IHS reptile show. We will be working with our sister branch Darlington and Tees Valley IHS, and the show which we are hoping to hold July 2012 will be organised between both clubs. 

Michelle will be along soon with the minutes of the meeting, we will leave this thread running for a few days then open a new one for Julys meet.

Everyone going to Doncaster IHS show next Sunday have fun. Me and Chris will be in a field in Somerset. (Did I mention its only two sleeps till Glastonbury :whistling2

Thanks
Tara


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

WOW major news (god know how you kept that secret :gasp: ) - can't wait to get started on the show for next year, plus being second largest reptile group is major considering we've only been going a few months - WELL DONE EVERYONE!!!!!

Minutes will be up soon.


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

another great meet good to see more new faces and great news about the IHS and even better news about the show next year i cant wait:2thumb:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice night and great Cheese Burger :2thumb:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

*Tyne and Wear IHS Minutes of meeting 19th June 2011*

*Tyne and Wear IHS Minutes of meeting 19th June 2011*​
Thanks to Tara for a fantastic barbecue! Also thanks to "him up there" for stopping the rain long enough to cook & eat.

Great to see all the new faces - we hope to see you all again soon.

*Changes to your club*

*We had the brilliant news that we are now IHS affiliated, also we are now the second largest reptile group in the UK - WOW. *
Little will change within the group although the meeting subs will now be £2 for non IHS members and £1.50 for IHS members and the name changes to Tyne and Wear IHS.
As a result of our new IHS status we will be holding a Reptile show (similar to Doncaster) in conjunction with Darlington and Tees Valley IHS sometime in July 2012.
We will also be holding an Annual General Meeting in October, within IHS rules.

*Colubrids*

We had an excellent talk and show & tell on a variety of colubrids from Chris, Tara & Barry. We also got to see examples of Bamboo snakes, King snakes, Milk snakes, Japanese Rat snakes, Ridleys' Cave Racers, Trinket snakes and Corn snakes. Thanks to all who brought their snakes in.

*Doncaster Show*

The bus will be at the shop at 6am and will leave PROMPTLY at 6.30am - entrance is £5 non IHS and £2 for IHS members who can also go in 30 minutes earlier.

*Next Meeting*

The next meeting will be 31st July 2011 and our main topic will be spiders, although I'm sure there will be more surprises on the night 

Thanks again for another brilliant meeting.
Michelle


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

those cheese burgers were devine!. 
amazing news that shows the spirit and devotion in tyne and wear is still strong even after 15yrs if i recall of not having a show, 
also some completely amazing snakes which shows the possibilities for all the breeders at the show . thanks to all new members as only possible with all support as a whole , already an interesting great bunch  doesnt feel like so many members as all so friendly together


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

excellent meeting as usual! 

great news that we've been awarded IHS Status!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Nice night and great Cheese Burger :2thumb:


What the ? 

I did'nt see you Stephen or am I going barmy ?

Great night , loved the nelson's milksnake , the trinket snake and that young ghost corn was really nice


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Did you see a slim good looking guy with good hair ?
If so, that wasn't me LOL
I was the overweight bald guy in the black Tee-Shirt.
I'm terrible with faces though these days.
Yes the ghost was especially nice.
Maybe catch you at the next one, if my shifts don't get in the way.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Dont forget that we plan an interim show this year! Currently planned for September / October this year it should be a great event for all! I have put further details in another post;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...18-nerrk-reptile-show-2011-a.html#post8449761

Glad the meeting went well!


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Did you see a slim good looking guy with good hair ?
> If so, that wasn't me LOL
> .


that was meee:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Did you see a slim good looking guy with good hair ?
> If so, that wasn't me LOL
> I was the overweight bald guy in the black Tee-Shirt.
> I'm terrible with faces though these days.
> ...


Sorry I missed you m8 , I am blind it seems , see you at the next one hopefully then , I know the way now , had Steve hold my hand on the metro and the bus


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn thought there'd been some totty there and I'd missed it :mf_dribble:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

A couple of you were asking what else we had - heres a link to the pics - SNAKIES

Some of the pics are a bit old and the snakes are a lot bigger now :whistling2:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

Nodders said:


> Sorry I missed you m8 , I am blind it seems , see you at the next one hopefully then , I know the way now , had Steve hold my hand on the metro and the bus


 sshhh i told you not to say out about the hand holding :blush:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Awww it's nice to have a "special" friend :roll2:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

only three sleeps to go till donny me and jack cant wait.


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok I have collected the bus, i have the directions, got my poly boxes. im all set for the doncaster trip tomorrow. see you all nice and early 6.30am at Team Reptiles.

Adam


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

wrxadz said:


> Ok I have collected the bus, i have the directions, got my poly boxes. im all set for the doncaster trip tomorrow. see you all nice and early 6.30am at Team Reptiles.
> 
> Adam


See you in the morning 

Early night tonight


----------

